# Hamilton or CWC.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Opinions on these two, given the choice, which one,

The "pretty" Hamilton @ £720,










or the CWC @ £449.










The Hamilton is a handwinder with 80 hours reserve, the CWC has the trusty ETA 2824 auto.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Hamilton looks quite ugly IMO, I actually expected the CWC to be more expensive considering their tendency to bump up the price with any vague link to the military. 2 quid strips of canvas off a bag doubled up as a NATO strap for about 30 quid etc........

CWC for me


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

CWC for me also, better looking of the two in my opinion.

Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ZenArcade said:


> Hamilton looks quite ugly IMO,


 In the flesh the finish is good, although i don't like the case back.










CWC back,


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

CWC here too, although to be perfectly honest im not particularly enamoured to either, the CWC just looks nicer!


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

If I HAD to choose between those two, the CWC


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Case back of the Hamilton seems nicer in the picture but these types of watches were never built to looks nice I suppose. I have had a few CWC watches personally, I think these days they are massively overpriced. The dive watches I would rather just get a Zeno or similar and even the G10 I always preferred the Pulsar, flat crystal less likely to mark, thinner case, easier to read especially the lume.

I think Hamilton have their "Vietnam" watch for about £350 which is hand wind? I would personally get that one I think this Hamilton looks a bit all over the place with the aged lume on it.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hamilton for me if you take cost out of the equation, but I think they both seem quite expensive. I like the look of the aged lume and the elegant retro logo. The CWC looks a bit cluttered. You have more strap options with the Hamilton as it uses spring bars.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

The Hammy hands down all day every day.... It's gorgeous!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

CWC gets my vote as well, purely on looks, I just don't like the look of the Hamilton.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Personally I would buy an original, issued one of either rather than the homage reproductions. In that case the Hamilton wins as it is manual wind whereas the CWC would be cheaper but quartz.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> CWC would be cheaper but quartz.


 "The CWC W10 Auto GS Navigator has the same case shape with the additional date function and using the original specified hesalite glass. Built to the same tough specification as the original W10.
A classic British military design.



2824 ETA automatic mechanical movement "


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> "The CWC W10 Auto GS Navigator has the same case shape with the additional date function and using the original specified hesalite glass. Built to the same tough specification as the original W10.
> A classic British military design.
> 
> 
> ...


 I was talking about the original, issued watches


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

CWC gets my vote.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Neither are my croissant-de-jour but the CWC looks clean, fresh and attractive. The Hammy looks like it's sad....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> I was talking about the original, issued watches


 Got you. :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Got you. :thumbsup:


 You can get mechanical issued CWC watches they used a manual wind ETA calibre:2750 mines an RAF issue dating to 79 the case design differs from the quartz models but around the same size


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

The cwc is a beauty, if it were me Id go for that.

While the strap options are more limited with fixed bars on the cwc, at least you'll never have to worry about spring bar failure and losing a 500 quid watch either!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I've always regretted selling this one:










It was a lovely, lightly refurbed, 1979 reference with an excellent hand-winding movement that kept about +3 secs per day. Cost me about £350.



scottswatches said:


> I was talking about the original, issued watches


 The W10 was a mechanical hand-winding movement pre-1980. They may have changed it in the 80s but I think it was discontinued in the 1980 when the quartz G10 was issued?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

It's the CWC for me. Though similar I prefer its shape as opposed to the Hamilton. Not to mention the £720.


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

There are nicer Hammies for that price. 
out of the two? The CWC


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would not pay that much for a reissued Hammy, when you could probably buy an issued one for that sort of money.

CWC all day long.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jmm1 said:


> I would not pay that much for a reissued Hammy, when you could probably buy an issued one for that sort of money.
> 
> CWC all day long.


 It's not really a "re-issue", more like a new watch made to look like an old one. Perhaps a homage to the original W10 would be a better description. Still overpriced in my opinion.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I like them both, but the CWC edges it for price.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

CWC are bringing out a handwinding G10 similar to the original ones (the Mellor72) just watched a video promo on their fb page. No price mentioned as yet that I can see though!

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/cwcwatch/videos/211731853174876/


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mellor 72, what's that all about. I do like it though.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure if the rules let me mention the jewellers, but the Hamilton is available new for £693 online.

Now I look again I'm not sure about that textured bumpy looking dial, so I think if I was making the decision I'd rather wait for the Mellor-72 posted above. I'm a little disappointed in CWC putting an apostrophe in "70s" in their video....


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

AlexC1981 said:


> Not sure if the rules let me mention the jewellers, but the Hamilton is available new for £693 online.
> Now I look again I'm not sure about that textured bumpy looking dial, so I think if I was making the decision I'd rather wait for the Mellor-72 posted above. I'm a little disappointed in CWC putting an apostrophe in "70s" in their video....


As long as the price doesn't have a comma after the first figure in the price I'll forgive the odd apostrophe misdemeanours.

Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jmm1 said:


> Mellor 72, what's that all about.


 The Antonia de Sancha 51 automatic will be out soon.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Gruppo Gamma are due to release a filed watch, little info but there are a few images on their site...

https://www.gruppogammawatches.com/


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Gruppo Gamma are due to release a filed watch, little info but there are a few images on their site...
> 
> https://www.gruppogammawatches.com/


 But looks nothing like the watch they claim it's based on, the Rolex 3139










42mm case

And the Rolex, at 34mm


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> But looks nothing like the watch they claim it's based on, the Rolex 3139
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You wouldn't want a replica or copy though would you?... There are many strong hints to the Roly and it is a gorgeous looking thing!


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> CWC are bringing out a handwinding G10 similar to the original ones (the Mellor72) just watched a video promo on their fb page. No price mentioned as yet that I can see though!
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/cwcwatch/videos/211731853174876/


 Its now on their website , priced at £449 .

https://www.cwcwatch.com/products/cwc-navigator-mechanical-hand-wound-gs-watch-1970-pattern


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Tazmo61 said:


> Its now on their website , priced at £449 .
> 
> https://www.cwcwatch.com/products/cwc-navigator-mechanical-hand-wound-gs-watch-1970-pattern


 To be honest I expected it to be around the £600.00 mark so I'm pleasantly surprised.

Strap doesn't fit properly though by the looks of it!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> Strap doesn't fit properly though by the looks of it!


 18.5 mm lug width, strange size ?


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> To be honest I expected it to be around the £600.00 mark so I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Strap doesn't fit properly though by the looks of it!


 I was very pleasantly surprised too , I thought it would have been closer to the price of the Hamilton . I like it very much and may purchase one soon .


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Tazmo61 said:


> I was very pleasantly surprised too , I thought it would have been closer to the price of the Hamilton . I like it very much and may purchase one soon .


 Currently weighing up my options, trying to be good, selling to buy. Think that may go a bit bandy somehow!


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Opinions on these two, given the choice, which one,
> 
> The "pretty" Hamilton @ £720,
> 
> ...


 Not after a watch at the moment, but may be able to get a new Hamilton Jazzmaster quartz for £200, tempting. With regards to the two watches in question, I don't really like either of them.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Tazmo61 said:


> Its now on their website , priced at £449 .
> 
> https://www.cwcwatch.com/products/cwc-navigator-mechanical-hand-wound-gs-watch-1970-pattern


 Shown as sold out earlier today but now shown as in stock !

I'm tempted.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd definitely go fir the CWC over the Hamilton - I'm really tempted to get one myself now - but I've just placed the order for the Nardi and my missus would kill me https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/142229-nardi-hms-c-20/


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

CWC for me. Has a date window, reliable workhorse inside, still strong heritage and bargain price compared to Hamilton.

However, whatever floats your boat really.

Cheers.

Dimi


----------

